# [ALSA] varios fallos

## Theasker

Hace un tiempo quise probar pulseaudio a ver si conseguía hacerlo funcionar y así poder hacer funcionar el audio en otro ordenador de sobremesa que no tenía tarjeta de sonido. Luego lo desinstalé pero entonces no funcionaba alsa y no se oía nada, ahora he conseguido con combinaciones varias del alsamixer hacerlo funcionar y se me oye por fin, pero .... hay cosas que no funcionan como el audio en wine y en virtualbox tampoco tengo audio.

No se muy bien por donde buscar ya que no hay mucha historia en la configuración de alsa.

Bueno si se os ocurre algo ... bienvenido sea.

Un saludico

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> hay cosas que no funcionan como el audio en wine y en virtualbox tampoco tengo audio. 

 

no estoy seguro al 100% pero en el caso de wine estoy casi seguro de que es porque necesita OSS, es decir hay que habilitar la emulacion OSS en el kernel y configurar alsa para que haga uso de ella.

En el caso de vbox, con la versión binaria creo que pasa lo mismo, necesita OSS. En la versión OSE creo que da lo mismo y funciona con alsa y OSS.

Pero lo dicho, coge lo que te escribo con pinzas, hace años que no uso ninguno de los 2.

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

Una vez más gracias gringo, voy a buscar / probar.

----------

## gringo

gah, en el caso de wine seguro que no es por eso porque acabo de ver que tiene una USE alsa.

Como dices que vienes de pulseaudio, comprueba que no te queda nada en los archivos de configuración referente a PA. Recuerdo que una vez tampoco me funcionó el sonido y era porque tenía aún entradas que había añadido manualmente en el .asoundrc de mi usuario.

suerte y saluetes

----------

## papu

yo tengo puesto alsa y pulseaudio y me va por ahora en wine y en el resto, eso si solo va en estereo-pcm, mi  hdmi se detecta pero realmente no funciona ni en pcm ni en bitstream.

Yo me hago un  lio para enternder tal variedad de paquetes referente al sonido que existen, en mi caso:

pulseaudio, alsa, gstreamer, phonon; es lo que tengo instalado pero no entiendo bien las diferencias entre las 4 ni porque se necesitan ni si realmente necesito los 4...pero mientras me suene.

intente cambiar alsa por oss el otro dia pero había programas no sonaban, leí que oss daba, actualmente mas calidad y era mas sencillo de impementar que alsa pero había programas que no se oían.

ahora he vuelto a alsa como antes pero resulta que el kde no detecta el hdmi de mi ATI , antes no funcionaba pero almenos la detectaba, no se hasta que punto eso tenga que ver con que ahora uso fglrx y antes usaba el xf86-video-ati.  Menudo cacao jajaja.

El sonido actualmente es en mi caso el único y gran problema del linux y es por lo que tengo instalado windows para poder disfrutar del cine correctamente algo que no puedo hacer aun en linux por culpa del soporte sonido.

El tema de soporte grafico 3d , despues de volver al fglrx tras un par de años he visto esta mejorando notablemente, me sorprendio ver lo bien que van algunos juegos bajo wine, algo impensable para mi teniendo una tarjeta ati dos años atras.

ad1

----------

## Theasker

suponto que el problema de tu hdmi será conectar alguna salida de alsamixer. Y no creo que tenga nada que ver glfx que es gráfico con el audio (dentro de mi humilde ignorancia). De todas formas, pon por aquí tus logs y dudas y lo intentamos conseguir.

Dime de todas formas algún juego que te funcione bien el wine y así lo pruebo a ver si me funciona a mi y de paso pruebo otro software en wine.

Un saludo y Feliz Navidad.

----------

## papu

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> suponto que el problema de tu hdmi será conectar alguna salida de alsamixer. Y no creo que tenga nada que ver glfx que es gráfico con el audio (dentro de mi humilde ignorancia). De todas formas, pon por aquí tus logs y dudas y lo intentamos conseguir.
> 
> Dime de todas formas algún juego que te funcione bien el wine y así lo pruebo a ver si me funciona a mi y de paso pruebo otro software en wine.
> 
> Un saludo y Feliz Navidad.

 

bueno no se de momento todos los juegos qu ehe conseguido cargar en wine se oian, creo que van por pulseaudio.

el htmi se detectaba antes pero no se oia ni en estereo ni en multicanal ni nada de nada, se oye el estereo de la placa base, ni idea a mi es que el sonido me pone nervioso hay mi programas diferentes y al final solo va el estereo xD

saludos, ad1

----------

## Theasker

eso es (supongo) porque estás usando para el estéreo la salida analógica. Para el hdmi tendrás que activar o desmutear la salida digital.

De todas formas, lo supongo xq yo no tengo tarjeta con salida hdmi, tengo una SB live 5.1 que tendrá como casi 10 años ma o menos, pero para lo que yo necesito me sobra.

Un saludico

----------

## papu

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> eso es (supongo) porque estás usando para el estéreo la salida analógica. Para el hdmi tendrás que activar o desmutear la salida digital.
> 
> De todas formas, lo supongo xq yo no tengo tarjeta con salida hdmi, tengo una SB live 5.1 que tendrá como casi 10 años ma o menos, pero para lo que yo necesito me sobra.
> 
> Un saludico

 

alsamixer no detectaba nada especial, ya cuando el kde ponia que si habia una 

```
ati cypress hdmi
```

  y ahora actualmente ni kde ni obviamente alsa, asi que lo tengo crudo  :Smile:  lo que supongo detectrara es el realtek de mi placa base, de todas formas el hdmi de mi tarjeta grafica tb es realtek...

mi alsa-info

http://i.minus.com/ibbkVlqz2P10zE.png

http://i.minus.com/ibxUlkgEcDldcX.png

ad1

----------

